# Need Help Dating and Pricing a Vintage Desta Gold Watch



## Gotanewwatch (Jul 16, 2017)

My dad gave me an 18k Gold, Dual Zone, Desta Swiss Watch that has been passed through the family for a few generations now. It has a beautiful solid gold band and a partial map of the world surrounding the two clocks. The back of the watch says "Tresta Swiss" along with "Fond Acier Inoxydable 584." Not sure what it might be worth or what date it is. I assume it is most likely from the 60's but I'm not sure the exact date or the pricing. If anyone has any prior knowledge of the watch, it would be appreciated.

Not sure how to add pictures on here, so if anyone wants them, I can send them via email.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the watch hallmarked? If so that will give you an exact date

use a photo hosting site like Flickr or the host of this websites service to show pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## WatchDigger45 (May 30, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Is the watch hallmarked? If so that will give you an exact date
> 
> use a photo hosting site like Flickr or the host of this websites service to show pictures :thumbsup:


 Yes, that might be hallmarked. But exceptions aside never give up on your choices.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Unusual to have 'fond acier inoxydable' (stainless steel) case back on a solid gold timepiece.

Pictures showing hallmarks would be helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Karrusel said:


> Unusual to have 'fond acier inoxydable' (stainless steel) case back on a solid gold timepiece.
> 
> Pictures showing hallmarks would be helpful. :thumbsup:


 A very good point. I had missed that


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Or use Postimage free site for your pictures ?

mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

First Post - - :tumbleweed:

30 seconds on Google gives you the brand maker to research, and various photos of Destra Watches. Take your time and do the research.

No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it.

Condition is paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork, will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites. A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a reputable and qualified watchmaker.

Posted on behalf of the Forum

Mel

(as Valuations Request Monitor )

Above is our "official" position, any of the other replies you have are perfectly valid, but as an independent enthusiasts forum we cannot be seen to offer nor are we qualified to offer "Professional Services" such as valuations or pricing

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## Gotanewwatch (Jul 16, 2017)

https://postimg.org/image/yrtfn80w3/

Not sure if this link works?

You're right maybe its probably not solid gold on all parts. I know my dad said that the band was the most valuable part of the watch. That might be what he was referring to as 18k gold.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Now posted for you , just copy and paste the direct link :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The watch is actually two ladies watch movements, and IMHO is worth novelty value only. It doesn't look well made (look as the angle of the crowns the case for example), so don't hold out many hopes of it being worth a fortune

Happily, the bracelet will be worth its weight in gold


----------



## Gotanewwatch (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for your guy's help. It's a beautiful watch though isn't it!


----------

